

Ask HN: Who's Hiring iPhone, Android, BlackBerry Developers? - Interface5

I'm about to launch a dedicated job board for mobile app developers and is giving away promo codes for  free job postings.
Check out http://taptapjobs.com on how to avail a promo code.<p>@taptapjobs
======
jazzychad
Notifo (YC W10) is hiring all of these. Please email chad at notifo dot com
with resume/info, etc.

Edit: also requested promo code, thanks!

------
drewcrawford
If you are in the contractor market, I'd be interested (as both hirer and
seeker). If you're doing fulltime positions only, not interested.

------
haseman
doubleTwist is looking for Android engineers in New York and San Francisco.
Feel free to email resumes to chris at doubletwist dot com

<http://doubletwist.com>

